# Further To A Request



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I was asked to do more pics of my Royal Oak & Master Geo. I cannot remember who it was. However - here they are for that person & all of you to see. I haven't worked out how to make them larger on this server yet, so hope they look good enough.

Page 1

Page 2

Page 3


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Nicely done Paul, looks like you got a new picture host.









I don't see any dog pics, how about it?


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Great pictures, Paul.

To see the enlarged version, copy-paste the properties in your browser.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

adrian said:


> Great pictures, Paul.
> 
> To see the enlarged version, copy-paste the properties in your browser.


 Thanks lads. Well done that man Adrian for sussing that out.

The one I just enlarged looked a bit blurred though







Dunno why they look fine on my hard drive.

Stan

Will get some pics of Heron if you want, no problem


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

They are great pictures Paul but your webhost compresses them. I have some very big pics on imageshack.us and they look like this:

http://img41.imageshack.us/my.php?loc=img4...ge=omega-se.jpg


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Paul,

A few pics of Heron might be good medicine.









Cheers.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Great Paul







. My wife even showed me how to enlarge them







.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Thanks for all the comments. I will use my space Roy gave us once I get back into the swing of the PC again. Mac's been p'ing me off lately & I've switched back for a lot of things.

Just can never remember how to use the IE ftp upload thingy. BTW anyone know if Firefox has such a feature?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Just put one of pics on my own site - see if u think quality any better.

My Webpage


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Looks better to me Paul.









I didn't use Firefox enough to find out before I had to reinstall Widows. I must put Firefox back on and have another play.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

that's nice Paul, I like the AP's box.


----------

